# I have the best husband ever. :)



## Shimmer (Sep 1, 2006)

I tracked down a brand new petticoat yesterday at a MAC store in Illinois and asked them to reserve it for me until today.

I mentioned to husband that I had it reserved and he called and bought it for me and they're shipping it to me today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm also, thanks to Specktra ladies and an LJ chick having gold dusk, melon, crystallized yellow, Benefit's Dr. Feelgood, and several pigment samples sent to me!!

I'mma be stalkin my mailman


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 1, 2006)

Yay pettocoat is so beautiful! you are gonna love it!. That's so sweet of him! not only does he have a lovely neck lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...  he's a darling too


----------



## Eemaan (Sep 1, 2006)

yes what a lovely neck
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i want petticoat! regreat not getting it when lingerie cam out earlier this year.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 1, 2006)

Ohhh that is so exciting!  I want petticoat SO bad!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 1, 2006)

lol I already have a petticoat and it's my fave behind stereo rose so I wanted a backup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He's got a great neck. And back of his head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





OMG let me show you this:
He's fifteen years older than I am, and people have asked me why I would date/marry someone with such an age gap...






Had to brag on him a bit


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_lol I already have a petticoat and it's my fave behind stereo rose so I wanted a backup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He's got a great neck. And back of his head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





OMG let me show you this:
He's fifteen years older than I am, and people have asked me why I would date/marry someone with such an age gap...







Had to brag on him a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 





 okeeee .... but i wanted to say... i forgot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...........  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





gawd have merci woman!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 1, 2006)

Like I said, I have to brag on him from time to time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm rather fond of him


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm sending the pigment samples your way today so be on the lookout!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 1, 2006)

Like I said, I'mma be stalking my mail man


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 1, 2006)




----------



## Shimmer (Sep 1, 2006)

In looking for those pics, I just found all my old pics from when I was BLOND!!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 1, 2006)

lucky u...... "sigh" lol   that freaking awsome!!!!!!!  now tell yo hubby wheres mine???? lol j/p


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 1, 2006)

HAHAHAA
Indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





We were friends long before we started dating, and lets just say more than one thought crossed my mind prior to dating him


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 1, 2006)

hahahaha! you girls crack me up!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 1, 2006)

LOL If you only knew


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_lol I already have a petticoat and it's my fave behind stereo rose so I wanted a backup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He's got a great neck. And back of his head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





OMG let me show you this:
He's fifteen years older than I am, and people have asked me why I would date/marry someone with such an age gap...







Had to brag on him a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Oh....my....gawd!  WOOTWHOO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 You know how to pick em girl! LOL!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 1, 2006)

lol thanks. As I said, I'm rather fond of him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He says I only use him for h is body.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 1, 2006)

Sorry, shuffled pics around.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_lol thanks. As I said, I'm rather fond of him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He says I only use him for h is body. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

haha thats awsome........ u tell him i said, he is  with u.. IMO..

1: for ur rocking ass Bo----------d-------y
2: for ur Se---------xi------ness
3: Cuz ur da shit... Ummmm b/c i say so lol
4: U have amazing eyes... Jooo know u do gurl
5: U are Beautiful
6: did i mention: "rockin ass body.... and sexy.... and um ur da shit..... amazing eyes.....  and oh yea BEAUTIFUL... oh wait thats 1-5 buahahahaha im lame.   lol


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 1, 2006)

You really have a way with words there miss gorgeous skin size two perfect eyebrows fantastic hair


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_lol thanks. As I said, I'm rather fond of him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




He says I only use him for h is body. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
nothing wrong with that :lolz:


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_You really have a way with words there miss gorgeous skin size two perfect eyebrows fantastic hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha i woundnt go that far but hey if u say sooo.  ill take it from you any day... lol


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh trust me. I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






and, I did say so, so you HAVE to take it


----------



## Eemaan (Sep 1, 2006)

:holysheep: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 :shedevil: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













i'm having unholy thoughts, you shudna posted that


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 1, 2006)

Think away darlin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He comes home to me at night


----------



## sewpunk (Sep 1, 2006)

Is he in the military?  How often does he work out?  Those are amazing abs he's got, lucky lady!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 1, 2006)

he's not in the military. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been married to the military before and hated it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was IN the military while being married to it and yeah. Suckage.


He's slacked off since we got together but usually twice a day. Down to once a day or rock climbing.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Sep 1, 2006)

Yay for Petticoat and hubbahubba re: your hubby


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 1, 2006)

hahaha I'll tell him that and he'll blush.


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_hahaha I'll tell him that and he'll blush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hmmm wasn't he allready blushing when you took that shot of the back of his neck. I saw a red ear there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I tought that was so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 1, 2006)

well, he hates having his picture taken


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_Oh....my....gawd!  WOOTWHOO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 You know how to pick em girl! LOL!_

 

AGREED! whaaaaaaaatttttt


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 3, 2006)

hehe. the body. i would brag about him, too. i want a husband like him, when i'm an adult
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (i become 15
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Petticoat is so nice. i use this MSF quite everyday now.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 3, 2006)

lol yeah it's my second fave, behind Stereo Rose


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

Can I borrow him?
Haha j/k


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 10, 2006)

lol he may take exception to that... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but thanks for asking


----------

